# Purchase Price On An 07 28rsds



## 5795 (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm looking at a new, 07 28rsds and I'm trying to get a feel for how much negotiating room I may have and what some of your experiences have been.

Their asking price for the 28' is about $27,500 however they have a new 08 27rsds on the lot for about $600 less than that.
My thought is that I should be able to negotiate down quite a bit since the 07 model year is about over and the new ones are coming out already.

Would anyone care to weigh in with what you were able to get your new 27 or 28 rsds's for or how much wiggle room you think I have?

Thanks for the help, I'm looking forward to joining the Outbackers family!


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

I will sell you my 2007 31RQS for that and throw in a Hensley!!!!!!! E-mail me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Do your research. That is a lot of money for a 28rsds.

Google is your friend.

Tim


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Go to your bank and ask them what the loan value (and trade-in) is of a used 2007. I am guessing you should offer about 18-19,000.

Darlene


----------



## dmax (Jun 17, 2007)

While negoiating on my 06 27 rsds, I called Hollman's in Cincinnati and they quoted me a price of 17,900 on an 08 27rsds.
Good Luck, 
Brian


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

also check Lakeshore RV


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Like the others said check Lakeshore or Hollman's add 1500 for delivery if that doesn't do it I'll sell you my 32bhds for that. I think they are a little high.

John


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Thats nothing... here is RI I went back to my dealor where I bought my 26RS and they wanted 28000 almost 29000. Are you kidding me???
NO way. Try Lakeshore but dont take my 28rsds







I am still trying to sell my 2005 26RS!!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Madden6 said:


> Thats nothing... here is RI I went back to my dealor where I bought my 26RS and they wanted 28000 almost 29000. Are you kidding me???
> NO way. Try Lakeshore but dont take my 28rsds
> 
> 
> ...


It is scary what they want for them isn't it. I still go in there a lot but even my old salesman knows he can't touch Lakeshore's price. The power of the internet hurts at times









John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was looking at Camping World's RV site, online, and the price ranges in different locations is unbelievable!!
Some units had differences of as much as $7,000. Of course, I don't know if they were all equipped the same or not, though. Look on e-bay, google in "2007 Keystone Outback 28RSDS" and see what comes up. Also, NADA gives you different prices, new and used. This comes up time and time again, on the forum, about prices/locations, etc. Nothing to get worked up about. Just find and make your best deal. That's all any of us can do.
Good luck shopping!
Darlene


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Call Lakeshore RV, ask for Marci. With a bit of haggling, you could get in the neighborhood of 9k less than what that other dealer is asking. Our 23RS was 6k less than the best dealer in our area.

-CC


----------



## 5795 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I am working with Marci at Lakeshore and it looks like I'll be buying there and having it shipped down. It seems crazy to me how little movement the local dealer is willing to make on price; even with the shipping cost I'll be about $5,000 less than the guy here in town. It's a shame, I usually like to keep it local.

Thanks again, this forum is a great resource!



Madden6 said:


> Thats nothing... here is RI I went back to my dealor where I bought my 26RS and they wanted 28000 almost 29000. Are you kidding me???
> NO way. Try Lakeshore but dont take my 28rsds
> 
> 
> ...


No worries... we opted for the 27rsds, we really don't need all the extra bunks.


----------

